# Cocosoya Oil and weight gain



## jkm06 (Dec 12, 2012)

How much Cocosoya Oil do you add to promote weight gain it really doesnt say on the bottle? One of my older mares (17) has dropped just a bit of weight this winter. How long do you think it would take to see results from it? I have also increased her feed.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

1-4 oz daily. I typically go with 4oz for weight gain. Start slow though. 

What feed is she getting? That will make a huge difference.


----------



## jkm06 (Dec 12, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> 1-4 oz daily. I typically go with 4oz for weight gain. Start slow though.
> 
> What feed is she getting? That will make a huge difference.


 
Well I was giving her 3oz but thinking of increasing her. She is on ADM Prime Glow feed. The recomendations on my feed bag say to feed 3 pounds a day so when I measured what I was feeding her it was just under 2 pounds so I started an increase in that today , so I could slowly make my way up to 3 pounds.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Adm is good feed. Try 4oz of oil with free choice hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

for a healthy horse best weight gainer is grass and hay.


----------



## jkm06 (Dec 12, 2012)

Joe I agree but with the drought in our area this yr and lack of hay I don't have the option to feed free choice hay this winter :-( I have enough hay for winter just not enough to give her extra she gets 2 flakes twice a day and up to 3 if its really cold. I'm wondering if blanketing her would help too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Blanketing will help if your horse needs weight. They need the extra calories to keep warm, so if they are not as cold it will help. Also I have a harder keeper that needs more than just grass and hay in the winter. When I first got him he was way under weight (see photo in my album) and I actually added oil I think I was up to over a cup a day at one time but now am just using purina amplify (30% fat) and hoping I do not have to go back to the oil this winter, so far have not but if I need to I will. Oh and my horses get free choice hay, he just does not eat enough of it I guess. He also gets a couple of nice size flakes of alfalfa a day too.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Unless your flakes weight a bit 4 per day is not enough. And only 3lbs of feed per day may not be enough. Beet pulp may help too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jkm06 (Dec 12, 2012)

So with the hay sortage in our area what about adding in alfalfa cubs or something in her feed? Whats the cost on something like that or is beet pulp better? There is no hay in my area and most people are holding on to the stuff they have for their own animals. I will go out and put on her heavy weight blanket today and maybe try and snap a few pics of her. It's hard to see with all her fluff but I can feel her last rib more than I would like. 

So I stall her at night and turn her out in the AM should I remove the blanket while in her stall at night or leave it on 24/7?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

depends how warm your barn is. I leave mine blanketed in her stall because our barn isn't heated and it is currently 2 degrees outside. Yes alfalfa pellets would be good. Make sure to soak them for a few minutes. I pay $15 for a 50lb bag. Beet pulp is a fiber filler, nothing much more than that but it adds the calories if you can't add it in hay. Maybe add both of those to her feed. A couple pounds each per day split between at least 2 feedings.


----------

